# 3 female dumbos available for adoption



## Jacisaurusrex (Oct 6, 2007)

all homes found


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

Not coming to NY anytime soon, right? ): I am in love.


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

oh. my. god. i want the blue girl! where are you


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

oh, never mind. i just saw you are far far away.


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

You're very close to me! I'm interested in the 4 week-old Blue Variberk... I wonder if I should ask. My girls might be jealous. *ponders*


----------



## Jacisaurusrex (Oct 6, 2007)

calories said:


> Not coming to NY anytime soon, right? ): I am in love.


Unfortunately not. It's a 5 hour drive minimum  Sorry bb


----------



## Jacisaurusrex (Oct 6, 2007)

ari3189 said:


> oh, never mind. i just saw you are far far away.


I'm sorry! I used to live in Monterey. Went to Seaside High


----------



## Jacisaurusrex (Oct 6, 2007)

Sami said:


> You're very close to me! I'm interested in the 4 week-old Blue Variberk... I wonder if I should ask. My girls might be jealous. *ponders*


Please let me know what you decide

[email protected]


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

please read the format for posting sticky at the top of this section and apply to this thread. 

i want that 11 month old but i live far too far away. such sweeties. i hope you can find homes for them soon


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

How long have you been breeding out of curiosity? I am wondering about your lines a bit since I have been looking for a russian blue hooded male for quite some time and am planning a trip back east soon.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

here is this poster's web site: http://www.freewebs.com/starrynightrattery/

Are breeders allowed to advertise here?


(BTW: great looking website but I wasn't able to find any info about your lines)


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah i saw that a1apassion I was just wondering if they had been breeding before 2007 and this was a new line.

:quick edit: what are the pedigrees on these rats? Just wondering if you work with anther breeder and what not I can't find any of this information on your site


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

curious if the himalayan still needs a home? i'm going down to FL next week and mightbe able to pick up..


----------

